# 1st Duck Hunt



## Hardwater (Sep 14, 2007)

My first duck hunt with my boys.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Very nice. I'm guessing the dekes worked out for at least the one gaddy then. Good job on getting the boys out on some ducks.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Sounds like fun! I am still waiting to go on my first duck hunt...hopefully my inlaws will invite me to go someday since they go a lot.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

JAT83 said:


> Sounds like fun! I am still waiting to go on my first duck hunt...hopefully my inlaws will invite me to go someday since they go a lot.


two questions... do you have a license, duck stamp, shells, shotgun? How are are you willing to walk? If you have the gear and don't mind a walk, I'll take you with me for a first time out and hopefully get you some teal and other things.... 8) We'll have to wait till I get back from Vegas... but thats only about a week away.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

JAT83 said:


> Sounds like fun! I am still waiting to go on my first duck hunt...hopefully my inlaws will invite me to go someday since they go a lot.


If ya dont wanna wait till RR77 gets back Im going out thrusday morining. Ya will need waders though, and the stuff RR77 mentioned. Oh yeah and well be walkin too.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Two years ago, my father and I went duck hunting on foot at Farmington Bay. We were the only people out there and most of it was iced over. I did get a Scaup and some other duck I can't remeber what it was. Both my father and I had to break through the ice and trudge through that black scum mud to retrieve them. When it got dark we left to go to a carwash and rinse ourselves off as we were covered in that black stinky grime. We found an open Rite Aid and bought some sweat pants and shirts so we sould be acceptable at the family Christmas party. It was my favorite Christmas ever and I am proud of my old man for leaving his common sense at home that day and joining me. Needless to say it was a very cold, numbing day for us.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Sweet post, thanks for the pics, good on ya for getting the kids out....


----------

